# Moonshine rod company



## Tarponfisher92

Anyone have any experience throwing these rods? I’m looking to buy a moonshine or a wade tide chaser just can’t find to many reviews on either of them.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Ask backwater I was loklook at them a while back ended up with something off ebay.


----------



## ifsteve

Why would you buy a rod from a rodmaker when you can't find any reviews on their products? Let somebody else be the testers. Now that doesn't mean they aren't terrific rods. But there are TONS of rods out there. Why choose this one?


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Never heard of them. Looked them up and find them interesting.

$200 to $300 gets you their rod, extra tip, no fault warranty, and tube. Oh, and a t shirt.

I don't think any of the majors can touch that. Including TFO.

I'm curious to see how they cast.

I'm getting a little tired of manufacturers upping the prices of their rods and then trying to justify the cost by misleading the general public that can't cast for shit into thinking that they will cast more accurately or longer if they upgrade.

I like the old school mentality they are marketing. But it can all be irrelevant if they don't cast well. I vote purchase and give us a good review.


----------



## Tarponfisher92

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Never heard of them. Looked them up and find them interesting.
> 
> $200 to $300 gets you their rod, extra tip, no fault warranty, and tube. Oh, and a t shirt.
> 
> I don't think any of the majors can touch that. Including TFO.
> 
> I'm curious to see how they cast.
> 
> I'm getting a little tired of manufacturers upping the prices of their rods and then trying to justify the cost by misleading the general public that can't cast for shit into thinking that they will cast more accurately or longer if they upgrade.
> 
> I like the old school mentality they are marketing. But it can all be irrelevant if they don't cast well. I vote purchase and give us a good review.


That’s exactly why I was looking to purchase one. Seems like you get more for less.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Whats their stand on the NRA ?

or women in the outdoors?

I don't really care what they are selling or how good it is.....I just hope they have a good social conscious .......blah blah blah


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I believe the Moonshine guys do all their own building. Not sure where they get the parts but seem to be well put together. As for Wade, the build quality looks embarrassing. Finish looks like junk and so does the thread work. To me it seems like Wade is just a marketing machine to take advantage of people who want to look Rad while fly fishing. Same people who own the post fly box thing.


----------



## Tarponfisher92

nativejax said:


> I believe the Moonshine guys do all their own building. Not sure where they get the parts but seem to be well put together. As for Wade, the build quality looks embarrassing. Finish looks like junk and so does the thread work. To me it seems like Wade is just a marketing machine to take advantage of people who want to look Rad while fly fishing. Same people who own the post fly box thing.


Yeah and wade doesn’t offer a lifetime warranty. I was more leaning towards moonshine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Lifetime warranty rods don’t make them better, it makes them disposeable.


----------



## slewis

What make/model rods do you typically throw?

I've thrown an Outcast and a Midnight Special, both in 8wt lined with SA Bonefish.

The midnight is a bit faster than the outcast, but still not fast enough for my liking. Its been a while, but from recollection I think they had too much flex below the tip, as well as a small amount of wobble. Its nice that the Outcast comes with a spare tip, and the support is supposedly pretty solid according to my buddy. For the price, they probably cant be beat unless you spend a little more on something like an Axiom 2.

As long as you don't go into it expecting it to cast like one of the higher end make/models, I'm sure you'll be fine.
With that said, everyone's stroke is different. When I first purchased my Sage ONE, I absolutely hated it until it was lined right and I figured out how to swing it.


----------



## AMiller

I've been building rods a long time and I was going to jump in here and try to drum up some business but after looking at the Moonshine Fly rods I don't think I could compete. Rod, tube, extra tip, and a t shirt for under $300. That's a deal. Anybody know whos blanks they are using? I highly doubt they are making their own. I've been using primarily Batson, TFO, Blue Halo or Sage.
The only thing I don't like about them visually is they lay the guide epoxy on thicker than I would on a fly rod. Other than that they look sharp.


----------



## slewis

AMiller said:


> I've been building rods a long time and I was going to jump in here and try to drum up some business but after looking at the Moonshine Fly rods I don't think I could compete. Rod, tube, extra tip, and a t shirt for under $300. That's a deal. Anybody know whos blanks they are using? I highly doubt they are making their own. I've been using primarily Batson, TFO, Blue Halo or Sage.
> The only thing I don't like about them visually is they lay the guide epoxy on thicker than I would on a fly rod. Other than that they look sharp.


I THINK they're having the blanks produced for them. I thought I read somewhere they had been working on the blanks for a while. Cant tell you where they're having them outsourced.


----------



## AMiller

UnitedFly said:


> I THINK they're having the blanks produced for them. I thought I read somewhere they had been working on the blanks for a while. Cant tell you where they're having them outsourced.


Yea I wish they had more Company info on their website. The old saying "You get what you pay for" should probably be considered anytime someone is shopping on a budget, but at that price point I'd say they are probably worth a shot. If the OP didn't like the rod there's always the Classifieds section.

I build custom rods, no production store front. So my costs are higher because I don't buy blanks and components in bulk like these guys do. A buddy of mine who runs a fly rod production company gets far better pricing than I do so he could charge less for his stuff. But the customer has no say so in what the rod looks for feels like.

Anyway I'm off topic now. I say go for it @Tarponfisher92 Be sure to give us a review if you do buy.


----------



## Backwater

Backcountry 16 said:


> Ask backwater I was loklook at them a while back ended up with something off ebay.


Never heard of them. But then again, I've don't have experience with all the rods out there. Many companies pop up and then disappear or are no shows at fly shops. Tried to get my hands on a few like Marsh Fly, Red Truck and others. Many other back garage builds that have good reviews, but hard to get your hands on and test. Sooo.... Yeah. Don't know.


----------



## Tarponfisher92

Backwater said:


> Never heard of them. But then again, I've don't have experience with all the rods out there. Many companies pop up and then disappear or are no shows at fly shops. Tried to get my hands on a few like Marsh Fly, Red Truck and others. Many other back garage builds that have good reviews, but hard to get your hands on and test. Sooo.... Yeah. Don't know.


Yeah I wouldn’t want to buy a rod then a few years down the road they go out of business and I’m stuck.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

AMiller said:


> I've been building rods a long time and I was going to jump in here and try to drum up some business but after looking at the Moonshine Fly rods I don't think I could compete. Rod, tube, extra tip, and a t shirt for under $300. That's a deal. Anybody know whos blanks they are using? I highly doubt they are making their own. I've been using primarily Batson, TFO, Blue Halo or Sage.
> The only thing I don't like about them visually is they lay the guide epoxy on thicker than I would on a fly rod. Other than that they look sharp.


You’d get my business if I was in the market just based on your honest and straight opinion.


----------



## Tex

I want to the say there are a few reviews over on theflyfishing forum.


----------



## Frankie Kropacek

Tarponfisher92 said:


> Anyone have any experience throwing these rods? I’m looking to buy a moonshine or a wade tide chaser just can’t find to many reviews on either of them.


I have a six wt outcast i use with a Tibor Back Country....awesome rods....


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

A guide I know loves them.


----------



## Greg Allison

They are probably having someone roll blanks to their specifications. Its extremely easy to start a fishing rod company or get custom blanks made if you have the capital (Just look at the options in the bass market). Lots of companies in Asia and quite a few in the USA make custom tapers for people. They have a ton of mandrels at the factory and will work to customize you blanks. Some of Asian makers are shady and will just give you the same exact blank as another company they make rods for if you ask.


----------

